# Wildberry Wine Help



## stef57 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have 15lbs of freshly picked Saskatoon berries (also known as serviceberry or juneberry).
I want to make wine with them but my google searches have been all over the place...

What is a good rule of thumb for quantity per gallon? The most common search result is 4.5 to 5 lb/gal. Is that in the right ballpark?

Thanks


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 30, 2018)

That's about right. I treat serviceberries just about like blueberries. That should make a solid 3 gallon batch. Watch the pH.


----------

